# Craftsman Router Repair Help



## paolotvl (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello everybody and thank you or reading this post.
I just registered to this forum which I found while searching the Internet for information on how fixing my router a crafstman model 315.175341. *

I am not a woodworker, unfortunately I do not have much time left for my hobbies. *I just did a few projects throughout the years, the largest is a simple bookshelf/entertainment center for our leaving room. *So, I used the router only three or four times thus far. Two months ago I used it to take out the panels from the doors of our kitchen cabinets which we replaced with glass. For this task I bought a pattern bit with a ball bearing at the top. There is a ring held in place by a tiny screw that keep the bearing of this bit in place. *This screw came out, the bearing started moving and, as a result, the bit overheated. I managed to finish the job but the overheating caused the collet to become very tightened. When I tried to take the bit off, I used too much strength and I broke both the spindle locking pin and the aluminum housing where it sits (part #1 in the diagram below). And the bit is still where it was.
Refer to this diagram:*









I ordered replacement parts from sears and today I tried to take it apart. The problem is that once you take the whole shaft assembly out, the aluminum housing is "solid" with the ball bearing. To take the ball bearing out you need to untie the three screws ( #3 in the diagram). In the assembly these screws sits right underneath the plastic fan. This is also solid with the shaft (probably glued o pressure mounted, I am afraid to try to move it because it will easily break). *

Question: at this point I believe the right way to take it apart is to slide the bearing with the housing off the shaft. Is this correct?? How do you o that?? Can you "gently" tap it off by hitting the shaft with a hammer while holding the housing still against a wooden block??

Your help and advise are very much appreciated.

Thank you,

Paolo


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

The collet nut probably must be removed before you can remove part 1. Remove brushes first. Then remove the Number 11 screws. This should allow part 1 and armature assembly to be removed(it most likely wont come out easy!). Then after removing collet nut and the bit, then reinstall collet nut. You should be able to remove endcap and bearing assembly with a gear puller. Be careful not to damage armature... it is NOT available and would likely cost as much as a new router if it were! 

Good luck!


----------

